# Mazzer Royal and Major Heights



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

As ever I'm mulling round a few options regarding grinders. Lots of choices but as ever they need to fit in.

Does anyone know the height of a Royal and a Major without the hopper? Width and depth would be handy too


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

My Major is 390mm high, 290mm depth and 190mm wide approx.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I think the Major is around 2 feet tall.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Major 635 H X240 w X450 d ROYAL 720 h X240 w X 450 d


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This might help

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Grindoff%20Results%202013.xls


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Major 635 H X240 w X450 d ROYAL 720 h X240 w X 450 d


Thanks Frank, are these heights with the hopper?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Glenn said:


> This might help
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Grindoff%20Results%202013.xls


Thanks Glenn great list, although the SJ looks taller than the Royal or am I being daft. ...wouldn't be the first time


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A Royal owner will be able to confirm and if necessary I can change the height on the spreadsheet


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Royal is defo bigger.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I thought they were the same body but different motors?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Royal is pretty much the same size as the Robur, And It uses the B or C version of the 83mm burr-set, the Major uses the A and B version, so basically the difference between the Major and Royal is size and Motor, meaning the Royal will take longer to overheat as it spin at a lower RPM.

Personally I wouldn't even consider getting either, you can get better grinders in that price range.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

malling said:


> Royal is pretty much the same size as the Robur, And It uses the B or C version of the 83mm burr-set, the Major uses the A and B version, so basically the difference between the Major and Royal is size and Motor, meaning the Royal will take longer to overheat as it spin at a lower RPM.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't even consider getting either, you can get better grinders in that price range.


Thanks Malling. What used grinders would you recommend in the same price bracket as a Royal. The last couple went on here for about £375 with Ti burrs.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

malling said:


> Personally I wouldn't even consider getting either, you can get better grinders in that price range.


indeed you can!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm interested in what better grinders you can get for £375-450 too.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks Frank, are these heights with the hopper?


Yes from Mazzer brochure, no dimension for minus hopper


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks Malling. What used grinders would you recommend in the same price bracket as a Royal. The last couple went on here for about £375 with Ti burrs.


Bear in mind the last Royal that went on here for that money was well underpriced. I guarantee you wont see another Royal, with those burrs and in that condition on here again for a very very long time


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Bear in mind the last Royal that went on here for that money was well underpriced. I guarantee you wont see another Royal, with those burrs and in that condition on here again for a very very long time


Very True Cam, it was a good price with the TI burrs.

But I still am interested in what Malling would suggest grinder wise for the same price bracket.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I might well have my 2008 Major with Titi Burrs and all modded for single dosing, up for sale soon.

Keep an eye out in the FS section over the next couple of weeks.

I'm hopefully picking up a Compak K10 this weekend and provided I get on well with that (don't see why I wouldn't but doesn't hurt to be cautious) I will be looking to move on my Major I've loved it, but I want to try a conical burr grinder


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I sold mine for 380 but with regular burrs. Could have got more got it on eBay probably.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I sold mine for 380 but with regular burrs. Could have got more got it on eBay probably.


Great paint job on it too. Would have gone well with your pimped Brewtus.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I'm interested in what better grinders you can get for £375-450 too.


You'r lucky if you can get your hands on a used Royal for that price, and even more so if it's equipped with Ti burrs, I for one wouldn't expect it to happen any time soon.

A k10pb in good condition is a more realistic target, in that price range







and in my honest opinion, the k10 is overall a better grinder, you could also get a k30 or Twin for the same amount, again I would choose a k30 over a major or royal any day.

And I have even seen used Super Caimano in that price range, and dare I say that a SC is better, then any of the above mentioned.

you can get pretty much any high end grinder in that price range, if you don't mind that it has been used in a cafe, I restored such a grinder myself for a fraction of it's price that way.

I sold it just recently for a good price, and got myself a new k10 for less, because I wanted to try something different, then a flat burr grinder. But I will sell it if I see a Mythos one at reasonable price that I do not have to restore


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There have been some lucky people on here then recently...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not so sure you'd usually find a K10 PB in that bracket. Yes its possible but i'd suggest unusual and very few and far between in decent nick.

Firstly they are as rare as hens teeth on the second hand market, secondly I was quoted £700 for a used one from Alchemy coffee which was at least 2 years old, in decent/average condition, been used at events and had one burr change. They wouldn't move an inch on the price either.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

You usually don't see a Royal in that bracket as well, I have only seen it at that price range a few times,

£700 for a used k10pb is robbery at daylight IMHO, I paid less for a model pre 2014 that was "new" and never used!

Compak have just recently released a new version of the k10pb, with fan, new parallel locking system, lower rpm, grinding fork and led light. £700 is therefor overpriced.

but yes you don't see a used k10 often outside the US.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

malling said:


> You usually don't see a Royal in that bracket as well, I have only seen it at that price range a few times,


Three on here in the last six months

I got mine for 300 if you want to count that twice


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I have missed one, but it's still a bit unusual I would say, Royal is not exactly the most widespread mazzer grinder,

it's usually SJ, Major, Kony and Robur you'll come across.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There has been one Kont only sold on the threads on here in 12 months that I know off...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

malling said:


> You'r lucky if you can get your hands on a used Royal for that price, and even more so if it's equipped with Ti burrs, I for one wouldn't expect it to happen any time soon.
> 
> A k10pb in good condition is a more realistic target, in that price range
> 
> ...


Love to see where you are getting k30s for less than £400 or indeed for that fact a K10 PB they usually sell for more a lot more than a used Major.

Of course deals can be had but better deals are often had on the bigmazzers as they are quite large. I think for the money the big mazzers present a decent deal, however if you move away to other less known brands then bargains can be had.

Once got a Mythos for £200 though


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Malling if you can find me a K30 worth having for under £400 I'll pay you a 20% fee on purchase!


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Actually I found a 2 hand twin for less then £200 at a local cafe in working condition. yes it needed a bit love and care. but it's also grotesquely massive, but I have seen 3-4 k30 for less then £500 the last 6 months.

It's not unusual, cafes sell their old grinders cheap, but the conditions of these grinders varies allot, and you need a bit knowledge of how to put them back in good condition. but I have seen some in pristine condition from time to time, in the above mentioned price range as well.

some people are actually earning a few money on the side, by selling second hand grinders, that has been used at cafes.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

But isn't there a world of difference between walking into cafes and enquiring or having café contacts to root out these gems and by contrast, their general availability on sale forums or ebay?

In the first instance a person is finding them for themselves where they aren't advertised or at best not widely advertised. In the second instance its a very different proposition/circumstance.

Its no secret that M&S cafes have sold their used Mythos grinders at knock down prices and they have then been bought by others who have used them or spuced them up and sell them on. There's a lady on Ebay who sells these at £695.

The average Joe like me and most of us on here don't have those kind of contacts and don't tend to know cafe's well enough to be offered their obsolete grinders.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not having a go at you at all. I'm just saying that whilst there is some truth in the purchase prices you say are attainable, what you quote isn't the normal everyday experience for most potential buyers. Not impossible no, but not the norm either


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes there is a difference, I agree

But I still believe everyone is cable of doing it, it's just a matter of being polite, and notice whats going on in cafes around you. Some are closing down, others are replacing equipment, most people are never giving it a second thoughts or are hardly noticing it, but these are circumstances where great deals can be made. And they are occurring allot more often then the handfull of times that high end grinders find their way too different sites on the net.

I know it's not the avarage Joe's everyday experience, it's not even my day to day experience, but the fact is still that cafes are paying something like 50-60% of what we are, when buying new equipment, that's why you can get these grinders so dam cheap.

often cafe's don't even know that there is a demand for their used equipment, just sain!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> There have been some lucky people on here then recently...


Oh yes


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

141547083912 on ebay is a Major Electronic with 3 days to go..... currently £755


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Es are different beasts altogether


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone found out the height of a Mazzer Royal?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Royal is 72cm tall. Hopper accounts for 26cm.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Royal is 72cm tall. Hopper accounts for 26cm.


Cheers TSK, so that works out the hight of a Hopperless Royal 46cm. Sound about right?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Brewtus is 42cm so that's probably about right

View attachment 11407


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> The Brewtus is 42cm so that's probably about right
> 
> View attachment 11407


Ah! Cool paint job Jeebsy.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

She was a beauty ?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Is there an easy way to tell a Super Caimano from the standard one just from poor pics?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Super caimano has a gold coloured top burr carrier assemble (adjustment disc)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> 141547083912 on ebay is a Major Electronic with 3 days to go..... currently £755


they would have taken 600 cash for it!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> they would have taken 600 cash for it!


Always worth asking the question on eBay...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Height now changed on the Grindoff sheet

Thanks to those who measured


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Glenn and for everyone's posts.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Height now changed on the Grindoff sheet
> 
> Thanks to those who measured


Thanks Glenn, I think I've decided which path to follow. Catch 22


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I think I've decided which path to follow


And it is....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

For anyone that's looking into grinder heights try the below link from the GrindOff a couple of years ago.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Grindoff%20Results%202013.xls


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I was looking for that chart last night, cheers Urb.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

K10 needs changing to stepless please Glenn


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

is it the first two digits of serial number for the year on major's.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

correct


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

in a instant, thank's


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

After doing a bit of research I notice the Royal spins a fair bit slower than the Major...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

a bit more than a fair bit


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Not a bad thing, I don't like my beans re roasting


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I believe the Royals turn slower but have a greater amount of torque as the Royal has a much bigger motor.

The royals also have more aggressive burrs fitted to them to counter the slower grind speed. The Royal produces a cooler slower grind, but produces better in the cup. That said the Major produces some outstanding results in the cup.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Id take a K30 over a Royal based on results in the cup


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Id take a K30 over a Royal based on results in the cup


Well that depends on or budget Gary


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I believe the Royals turn slower but have a greater amount of torque as the Royal has a much bigger motor.
> 
> The royals also have more aggressive burrs fitted to them to counter the slower grind speed. The Royal produces a cooler slower grind, but produces better in the cup. That said the Major produces some outstanding results in the cup.


Anyone tried Royal burrs in a Major?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

As far as I can tell there are 3 different sets of 83mm burrs available 1. Major, 2. Royal, 3. 3-phase Royal.

I have not owned a Major so no but if I had to take a punt, type 2 might just run ....then again it might just stall unless it were single dosing and dropping beans into an already running grinder

With each type it is all about the angle of dangle you know....


----------

